
Facebook’s Project Titan: A Full Featured Webmail Product - alexandros
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/05/facebooks-project-titan-a-full-featured-webmail-product/
======
subbu
Ah! Who else is better than Gmail creator to kill Gmail? Provided Paul
Buchheit is still with Facebook after their acquisition of FriendFeed.

